# Squarespace (personal) site



## paigegreen916

I started my first photoblog via Squarespace. i had never heard of them before, and found them via browsing. I really like their format. I'm horrible with html, and they seemed to have everything ready! let me know what you think! http://thegreenpaige.squarespace.com/blog/


----------



## DanPonjican

Nice work on the blog, but I you have to reduce and optimize your pictures for faster web loads.  They are VERY slow.


----------

